# Poll: Favorite Fin Type



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Please do this poll! So, what is your favorite fin type or what is a fin type you would like to get? I'm doing this so that I can get an idea of what fin types are desirable and will sell easier. Please do not debate about this, but you can and it would be appreciated if you explained why you chose what you did! Thanks!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I actually have a softspot for veiltails. I think they are the cutest (while halfmoons the most beautiful and crowntails the most badass). I relate the best to my VT and find myself struggling not to buy/rescue the most when it comes to that type. They just remind me of cute little puppies or something.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I love VTs, too. But, I only like the ones with full fins without uneven spots or even the slightest curl. (I'm sorry, I'm picky that way. lol) I love the ones MoonShadow had especially, they looks shiny too. :B

Besides VTs, (I know the majority is that people won't pick them due to the availability of a VT in the stores) I'd go for CTs or PKs. HMs have been going down the business lately, and DTs seem to have too much fin for anyone's liking. lol Just my POV. ^.^


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I love veil tails with full fins. It could be because I have one but when I think Betta, I think Veil. I also love plakats and hmpk. I am not too fond of all the finnage on half moons and rose tails. I am not too fond of the spikes on most crown tail males although the females look nice


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all! Anyone else?


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

I voted double tail, but I think half moons are super beautiful! My betta who passed away was a double tail and he did this funny twitch of his tail when he went in for a "pounce". Besides the lines of the silhouette are pretty


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I always go for color over tail type.

I voted OTHER because Anderson over there on the left is probably the most beautiful fish I have had so far and he's a rose tail.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Rose tail is just extensive hm but ok!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

HM are my favorites because I love the way they look when they flare and because my first betta I've had in about five years is a HM but I like all tail types


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i love most long tailed betta but thats all i have. i am getting a bit annoyed their fins may tear so much so im liking plakats more but i wouldnt turn down any other nicely coloured long tail type. if anything its PK, CT, Double Tail etc.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I voted HMPK because I love the way short-fin males look - all that badass beauty without any problems from heavy finnage. That being said, I also really love the elegance of long finnage, regardless if it is veily, spikey or halfmoony.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love hmpk to. Seems more natural to me as well, nothing to weigh them down. Unfortunately, they are next to impossible to get in Canada.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I voted other because I LOVE a good HMPKEE with the smaller ear size. They're just a little more billowy than a regular HMPK, and can still get around without too much trouble.

HMPK is my favorite tail style though, for the same reason that a few people will cite: Not as heavy, or long, and the fish looks free-er...

(Don't tell Mushu, Diablo, Donqui, or Skerries what I voted for, please ;-) )


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh! Forgot ee somehow! If that is yours please select "other" then specify below. Thank you!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

hmpk all the way


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Halfmoon  
Most likely because I only have like 3ish fish that are not hm lol.
I love double tails and dtpk.
I like red Cambodian ct females too, after I saw the one at Big Al's remember Matt? Lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Voted HM....I just love how they flare!!!!! So much beauty....so much PRESENCE!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Giant halfmoon, my king/giant elvis is one of those he looks basically like a PK on steriods


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I voted Veiltail, I just have a soft spot for them, BUT, the beautiful elegance of the HM and the punk rocker look of the CT come in a VERY close second


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is the best way to describe CTs - punk rockers! Love it.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I LOVE Veiltails! I think all types of Betta are beautiful but Veiltails are definitely my favourite.I have only ever had Veiltails and they are just such sweet,friendly & funny little buggers.Gorgeous little faces & colours too. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm surprised veiltail is the most popular right now! I won't breed them (not because I don't like them, they are just hard to sell.), but they are very nice fish. Anyone else?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Who will you be selling your fish to?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

They don't seem to sell on AB or breeders, etc


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MattsBettas said:


> I'm doing this so that I can get an idea of what fin types are desirable and will sell easier.


I asked who you were selling to because that's why you made this poll. I'm sorry I offended you.


It's interesting to me how veil tails ran away with this poll! I guess they really are coming back into "fashion". I didn't vote for them in the poll but they are my second favorite.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Honestly I would love to see a king/giant veil tail I think that would be pretty sweet


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a soft spot for veiltails too. They're...nostalgic. My first bettas were veiltails and I guess they just remind me of simpler, happier time. I admit I only have one currently, but when I go to the store now, I see all these beautiful VTs and I kick myself every single time for going near betta displays because I don't have room for them anyway.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am a total softie for halfmoons.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well, if you look on AB veil tails are actually the rare ones, and yeah why would someone pay for one off of there plus the shipping? when most people think of bettas they think of veil tails, I had been out of fish for years, I just did not have the time money or the willingness to care for any sort of animal for 10 or so years, I have been around animals my whole life from breeding to showing of dogs, cats, birds,snakes,horses, and ostrich, and well I just had reached a point where I was tired so tired. My very first pet when I was a kid was a betta a red veil tail named sam to be joined by a blue veil tail named joe, I had fish as my relaxing animals, no shows no breeding, but due to life and moving aorund I had stopped them even, now this last year I have gotten back into fish keeping and saw the halfmoons crowntails pks giant and so on and well I have a bunch of bettas now along with other fish. I will always have a red and a blue veil tail to remind me of sam and joe, that is basically why most people vote veil tails they are the most commonly known betta, I didn't know the rest existed till about 2 years ago, plus the meer fact far more veil tails are sold by the big box stores and the pet stores than the rest hands down, they are a cheap and easy to care for fish, don't need a lot things to keep a betta alive and healthy, can't say that about a lot of fish


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Fenghuang said:


> I have a soft spot for veiltails too. They're...nostalgic. My first bettas were veiltails and I guess they just remind me of simpler, happier time. I admit I only have one currently, but when I go to the store now, I see all these beautiful VTs and I kick myself every single time for going near betta displays because I don't have room for them anyway.


I have 2 now. When my sorority finally fades I'm going to divide my 20 gallon into 3 and have a red one a white(ish) one and a blue one in there.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Plakats are the type of betta I love soo much. I have a lot of females and males. They just have this cute look about them rather then being beautiful. 
The marbled ones are the colours I want the most and my favorite but yet I have not got one (yet).


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

horsyqueen is that a VT in your avatar? I'd love one like that!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I have 2 now. When my sorority finally fades I'm going to divide my 20 gallon into 3 and have a red one a white(ish) one and a blue one in there.


I plan to get a 40 gallon long tank and divide it into eight parts. I've been wanting a VT or two for ages, but it was never the right time, or when it was, I wasn't able to find a nice one available. And now, I'm at my cap.

I don't know, the petstores in my area seem to see a lot of the other tail types too. The Petsmart near me stocks far more halfmoons, deltas, doubletails, and crowntails than veiltails. Same with the Petco down the road from Petsmart. They seem to be trying to push the "fancier" betta varieties. Just two days ago, I went to Petland--one male veiltail out of the twelve males they had. Even Walmart lately is carrying more crowntails. I figure it has to do with them being able to sell them for more.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I voted halfmoon plakat however I am also a fan of halfmoon doubletail plakats, yes because I own one. (Totally not biased here XD)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like plakats, hmpk, etc to. To bad they are so hard to find in Canada :/. Anyone else? I would love to get 50 votes!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I voted a combination because I like them all :3 I don't have a favourite really.


----------



## dbrooke1 (May 29, 2012)

I voted other because I really like Rosetails even though it seems they are not extremely easy to find. Their tails look absolutely beautiful to me and have a perfect shape. I've never owned one but would love to someday. I hear more than 90% of them become tail-biters which is a bummer.  They are still beautiful to me. I own a crowntail and he's my first betta. Have had him for 10 months so far and he's a great little guy. I really like bettas that are steel blue or white color *drool* =)


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

HMPK because their fins are shorter so I won't have to worry about fin tears. PK or HMPK are both nice. It's nice seeing them zoom around the tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Rose tail isn't really a different fin type from hm but it it unique in its own way. Personally I don't really like it because it is like the fish is always weighed down.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I voted for VT. I just love them! I have several and they were my first type that I ever had. And I have bought one VT off of AB, so I know it happens! 
Sure, you can get VTs in the store, but many times the ones you see on AB have much more unique coloration and if you look at that particular category, it is mostly US breeders. So shipping for me is not too bad. By my math, I spend the same amount on an AB VT as I would for a pet store HMPK. 
Anyway. Just my opinion! I love most of the tail types. My least favorite is the double tail. I also have a soft spot for plakats, crowntails, halfmoons and deltas because I have those right now and love all my boys! They are all beautiful! *gush*


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol you sound a bit like me^ I only own one vt at the moment because I am not breeding them (if I find that one vt with the full fins and nice color and stuff I have thought about introducing dragonscale or something like that). I love them all,but I have to disagree with you on the double tails hahaha! Sorry!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Three more votes until 50!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I like a lot of tail types, I like VT, CT, HM, and many others. I don't really pay attention to tail as much as color, I see some very pretty colored bettas in Petco, but sometimes I hardly see their fins because they're ripped & rotted & blegh.  
I voted CT.


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Double tail hafmoons are my favorite, however I also adore veiltails.


----------



## jakesmom (May 20, 2013)

I voted other because I really like rosetail. I know they are extensive hm's but they are soooo pretty and soothing to watch. I am trying to purchase one now but can't find them, any ideas as to breeders?


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I love veils. My daughter's favorite are crowntails, she has a little pet female who we love, but the males - I just want to give them something to fix their tails, lol. _Here, we'll mend that sweetie._ My daughter wants to save up for a really nice crowntail male.

I'd rather keep females then plakats, but some of the HMPKs _really_ tempt me because of the colors.
A lot of the other tails just seem heavy and overdone to me. A well-balanced half-moon is a beautiful, beautiful thing, but often they have very heavy ventrals or don't swim well when you see them in person.  A betta doesn't flare all the time.

Personally, I think that veiltails WOULD sell if people bothered to try. Look at all the interest Darth got when he put up a thread about breeding his.
The only one on Aquabid who puts any effort into it is Chard56 (  and one day, I'll have some of his ... one day). Although today I saw an ad from a Thai breeder for the first time.

Maybe if more folks put up some ads like this; http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1369481582
they'd find there was a lot more interest. But how often do you see a nice ad like that?

As long as serious breeders keep them their "dirty little secret", downplay their interest, never advertise them, etc, then of course they won't sell many! Because the poll does show that the interest is there, but for some reason, folks feel like they have to justify that these are their favorites.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My favorite, personally, is hmpk... For so many reasons. Veiltails, well, not only are there issues with selling them, they just aren't attractive to me. In the end, I am the breeder and that is my choice... If bred well though, veiltails can certainly be beautiful. To each their own!

jakesmom, try aquabid or keep an eye out at the lfs. Please, please do not intentionally breed rosetails.


----------



## jakesmom (May 20, 2013)

I have no intention of trying to breed a rose tail or actually do any breeding but I can certainly appreciate the beautiful anomalies that are produced. thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Riverotter said:


> Personally, I think that veiltails WOULD sell if people bothered to try. Look at all the interest Darth got when he put up a thread about breeding his.
> The only one on Aquabid who puts any effort into it is Chard56 (  and one day, I'll have some of his ... one day). Although today I saw an ad from a Thai breeder for the first time.
> 
> Maybe if more folks put up some ads like this; http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1369481582
> ...


Wow...I'm loving that VT on Aquabid by Somsak! I voted HM, because, well, those full, flowing fins still just blow my mind every time I look at them. I also adore CTs with super-long rays (and they don't have the fin-biting/tearing problems that HMs have....their fins come pre-shredded! ha!) I just bought 3 HMPKs....never had any before, so I'll have to see how I like them. I love the variety of colours they come in....the marbling and koi.....and, I must admit, a fish that isn't prone to fin rot/tail-biting/over-flaring tears has a real appeal at this point!


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

What first got me into betta fish was the halfmoon double tail variety and I thought they were the most beautiful betta fish there is. I'm starting to spread out a bit but I think they're going to hold a special place in my heart for bettas.


----------

